# Birth certificates to show if children conceived by donor eggs or sperm



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Just thought that you may be interested in this article in the Daily Mail:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=472181&in_page_id=1770

Personally, I think that it is a terrible idea!

What about when you are asked to provide a birth certificate as ID, maybe for a job interview for example and it has DONOR CONCEPTION on it, you may need to show it to a complete stranger!

Jules


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

The government says to us, we need regulations.  Just because you can do something with the technology, doesn't mean you should.  Maybe the government should listen to itself.   Just because you can create a law, doesn't mean you should.

Lorna


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

There was a discussion on this several weeks back.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96426.msg1352699#msg1352699


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Tony, I will have a read!


----------

